# Urine scald



## Thumperina (Jul 10, 2015)

One of my female rabbits has urine scald. I took her to the vet yesterday. We will be spaying her as soon as her condition allows. The doc said that the reason is that my bunny is just very furry and she shaved her private area to help it improve. I read in the net about scald and it says the reasons can be very serious. I wonder how the doc could know that she doesn't have any of those serious conditions but is just too furry? 
My bunny is on the large side and has always been. She weighs 9.3 lbs according to the vet's measurements. I asked if she is overweight and she said my bunny was chubby. Don't know if this means overweight or not. 
Anyway, I am applying silver sulfadiazine cream and the skin looks OK to far. My rabbits have fresh grass in the yard so unfortunately they don't eat any hay (I am offering). they also don't drink any water or very little (but I don't see or notice it). They get lots of greens: collard, parsley, Romaine, kale (is their favorite), endive, broccoli crowns, occasionally something else. Some fresh carrots and banana. Oxbow simple rewards veggie treats, raisins on rare occasion, dried apple slices. 
They are in the yard during the day (let's not discuss safety issue right now; it is rather safe) and are housed in garage during night (we don't park there). Surfaces my sick bunny is at include: cement under the deck (I put rug there but they can choose just cement), grass (sometimes soil), unfinished floor in garage (most of the times they are on the large rug there). They also like to sit inside large cardboard box in garage. They have litter boxes but I am not sure if females use them 100% time. I see them peeing there sometimes, but there is also some traces of urine on the floor. My neutered male is much better about using litter box to pee. 
The doc said it's OK for her to be in the yard again - what you think regarding her shaved private and being on the grass/cement/rug? For now I am keeping her inside to make sure she is not irritating her skin but she wants out.
Any advice is welcome. She is 3.5 yo, I know how bad that she is still not spayed. I hope it's not too late for this. Doc said in about 3 weeks I could spay her. She eats OK, runs around and being a good bun.


----------



## Thumperina (Jul 10, 2015)

Doc didn't find any fleas or mites. teeth, ears and nails all look fine.


----------



## JBun (Jul 10, 2015)

If your rabbit isn't sitting in a dirty litter box or puddles of pee, there is no reason a healthy rabbit should have urine scald. So if a rabbit lives in a clean environment and has urine scald, then that would likely indicate a health problem. Being 'furry' has nothing to do with it. Most common cause of urine scald would be a urinary tract infection. Other common causes are bladder sludge due to calcium build up, uterine infection, and uterine cancer for unspayed female rabbits(though not common in very young female rabbits). If your rabbit is extremely obese, this could be a possible cause as well, though not if she is dribbling urine at all. Arthritis or spinal issues can also be a cause, especially if your rabbit is older. The truth is the vet couldn't know if it was one of these things without conducting any diagnostic tests or palpating the abdomen and bladder.

The fact that your vet didn't investigate any of these possible causes, leads me to believe your vet isn't an experienced rabbit vet. In which case I would look for a good rabbit vet if at all possible. If that's not possible, then I would talk to your current vet and say that you want a urinalysis done to check for blood in the urine, as well as checking for crystals indicating bladder sludge. Xrays can also be done to check for calcium buildup in the bladder and also check for any possibility of uterine cancer. If it is a UTI or uterine infection, your rabbit will need to be put on antibiotics, usually baytril or sulfatrim. Bladder sludge issues are more complicated and require a diet change, and may require regular sub q fluids and medication. If it happens to be uterine cancer, it's possible spaying your rabbit asap may resolve the issue if the cancer hasn't spread. If arthritis, daily metacam can often prove helpful.
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/urinary.html

You also need to be careful of fly strike occurring. Urine soaked fur will attract the flies to lay eggs in the fur, and this can prove deadly very quickly. You will need to be extra vigilant in checking her frequently throughout the day, and trying your best to keep her clean until this is resolved. The fur being shaved away should help some, but you want to keep her butt as clean and dry as possible.


----------



## Thumperina (Jul 10, 2015)

thank you. Yes, I found strange that the vet didn't suggest any tests. 
Environment is not the cleanest but it's not what you describe for the worst. 
What veggies contribute the most to calcium buildup? 
This vet was recommended to me by another "all creatures" center. Her site says she had rabbit and a Guinea pig as first pets and that's how she became interested in treating pets, now she said she has 4 rabbits. She knew what she was doing when she shaved my bunny. 
I don't know any other experienced vet so I will be talking to her.


----------



## JBun (Jul 10, 2015)

I would ask your vet why she didn't feel like it was a health problem that was causing the urine scalding.

If it doesn't clear up or you notice your rabbit dribbling drops of urine as she hops, then I would have her rechecked and insist on ruling out health related causes. Checking for a possible UTI would be a good place to start.

You really don't need to worry about calcium build up unless that is determined to be the cause or you see her peeing thick gritty or creamy urine, as it doesn't affect all rabbits. Only some rabbits are prone to developing it.


----------



## Thumperina (Jul 10, 2015)

I asked. She said that rabbits with UTI have urine that smells really bad (rotten). My rabbit didn't pee while she was there (or at least she didn't on the towel I had her on but the doc was taking her away to wash so I am not sure). I said that the rabbit smelled pretty bad before I brought her in (dry urine on the fur) but she said it still was a regular smell.
Then she said she didn't palpate any stones. 
At the last... that sounds really strange.. is that my rabbit is so big and furry that obtaining urine sample going to be very hard... because she needs to insert a needle into her abdomen (I didn't understand all details but I agree that it sounds too invasive). IS this how urine sample always taken? 
Her urine is cloudy (opaque) whitish with a bit of orange tint. Dries white. Both females today pee on the brand new rug I bought for them yesterday (could be easy to collect it into test tube LOL) ... Sometimes into the litter box. I saw today my sick female peeing in the litter box and it was strong flow, not dripping.
After all, she wasn't like this before, even though she was always big, that's an argument foo me that something is wrong. 
Let me tell why I am concerned about calcium etc. 
I recently noticed that she stays under the deck when other bunnies normally come out to eat grass. That means she doesn't get even grass (I hope she still eats some when I am not around). She doesn't eat hay or drink any water. The most desirable for her are kale and treats. She runs faster than anybody else to get a treat. I heard kale isn't so great for them. But I think eating kale is better than nothing. 
Also, it's been very hot (we had a cool down during last few days but it was hot before and will be again tomorrow - around 100F). Knowing they don;t drink water I always offer them cold wet extra veggies during the day when it's hot. SO it's possible that her urine is too concentrated in oxalate. this is my concern


----------



## Thumperina (Jul 10, 2015)

asked in another office. They said they can do a simple urine analysis squeezing urine from the towel if rabbit pees on the towel. This would show if there are too many white blood cells and something else if I remember right - this would be enough to say if infection is present. To culture, they would need also to insert needle into bladder. I just can't afford at the moment to pay them for the visit + urine analysis as I just paid for the visit in the first office.


----------



## Thumperina (Jul 10, 2015)

What is a good feeding schedule? Maybe I feed them too much veggies so they are not hungry even for grass (while grass is more essential, right?) ? 
I also give them a whole bunch of veggies before bedtime which is now late because of the heat. Is it a bad idea to leave a whole bunch of food overnight? They eat those veggies and some pellets but probably more towards the early morning hour. What are rabbits supposed to be doing at night? Is it OK for them to eat or should they be sleeping?


----------



## Thumperina (Jul 10, 2015)

and another rabbit here (male) got some kind of growing on his nose... it's little and looks like a circle of fur that is elevated, compared to the rest of the fur on the nose. It feels like a pimple when I touched it, and I think it was painful to him. Anybody ever dealt with anything like this?


----------



## Thumperina (Jul 10, 2015)

dont even know what to thing of the vet. She gave me Silver sulfadiazine creme and prescribed to use gloves. When I asked if gloves are necessary she said this is because it's not approved for humans. 
I googled and found nothing about it not being approved... really puzzled.


----------



## Aki (Jul 11, 2015)

Normally, rabbits should be fed twice a day, once in the morning and once in the evening. Not drinking water and not eating hay is a big red flag, especially if you don't see her eating grass anymore. What quantity of veggies are you feeding? A rabbit should eat about 10% of its ideal weight in vegetables each days, with 2/3 of leafy greens. Things like carrots should only being given occasionnally, fruits, especially things like banana are not really recommended for a rabbit with weight issues.
It's too bad it's in French, because I know a website from a very knowledgable rabbit owner whose rabbit has had severe urinary problems for years (he has a deformation from birth). She made this list of vegetables with lots of calcium : carrot and turnip tops, dandelion, spinach, clover, alfalfa, parsley, kale, cabbage.
She recommends salad, brussel sprouts, carrots, grass, celery... as they apparently have a very low calcium ratio.

When you can, it would be good to go to another vet as yours doesn't seem very reliable (it's really hard to find a vet who knows about rabbits). You can't just rule out kidney stones by "palpating", you need an ultrasound or x-rays... And yes, you need a needle to get a urine sample from the rabbit but it's nothing difficult to do, it's just not the most pleasant 2 seconds of your rabbit's life and it's a lot better for the rabbit than to wait for her kidney to fail her ^^'


----------



## Thumperina (Jul 11, 2015)

thank you Aki.
"Normally" doesn't quite apply to the situation here unfortunately. I am picturing a rabbit who sits in a comfortable temperature, all alone and confined, so it's easy to control what he ate. 
Here, rabbits may not be eating because it's too hot. Also, one rabbit can be eating majority of what was given, I can't watch them pretty close as I am gone during the day. Also, if I serve anything in what you refer as "evening", they will ignore it because at twilight they want to run around, and I don't like when the vegetables are wasted (it happens sometimes). So, I have to be really flexible and do what works for them in a particular setting. Not long ago I was observing a lot of small size poop, so I increased amount of veggies and poop is now much better. I can't force them to drink water, correct? 
How much veggies I give - It's hard to measure, but I think rabbits wouldn't eat more than they need - ? sometimes they don't feel like eating veggies so they don't eat them. IF veggies are eaten, It tells me they have good appetite. 
The sick bunny is doing better, her private area looks good. She is active and eats well. Don't know if she would if she had a serious internal problem. I will keep an eye on her. 
I have some money saved for the spay, this will be #1 priority. 

Not to mention, indoors are 10 cockatiels, and those guys tend to have problems if not taken a good care. I know this doesn't help the bunnies... I will be trying hard to accommodate everybody.


----------



## Thumperina (Jul 11, 2015)

for the veggies, it's a dinner plate of a regular size, full of green veggies, twice a day. I have 3 rather large rabbits.
Well, I start thinking maybe I overfeed veggies...


----------



## Thumperina (Jul 11, 2015)

here are my bunnies. Thumperina who has urine scald is further away on the right. On the front of the picture is her daughter FooFooLina who is much smaller in size genetically. White bunny is our only remaining male , he is also Thumperina's son


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jul 12, 2015)

They are adorable  &#128525;


----------



## Thumperina (Jul 12, 2015)

thank you.
I wonder, when I apply antibiotic creme, and the rabbit wants to either eat her feces or just clean/lick that area, is she not consuming the creme orally? I think she would, and it probably isn't that great. ?


----------



## Thumperina (Jul 12, 2015)

*JBun*, would you please comment when you have a chance? You seem to be very knowledgeable here, thank you in advance.


----------



## JBun (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't know what to tell you. Without a good rabbit vet to investigate the issue properly, there is only so much you can do on your own. If the urine scalding is continuing to be a problem and you suspect a UTI, maybe ask your vet if you could at least try a course of antibiotics. You should be able to just call in and ask to pick up the meds without having to pay for an additional office visit. It should only be the cost of the antibiotic. Sulfatrim(SMZ TMP) is a relatively inexpensive one that can be used for UTI's in rabbits. Though antibiotics will only work if it is an infection causing the urine scald. If it is something else then the antibiotics won't resolve the issue. Though I don't know how you would make any progress on discovering the cause without a decent vet willing to investigate the issue properly.

It is possible that your rabbit is getting the urine scalding due to environmental factors and it isn't a health issue at all. But it's not something I can determine for you, not being there to see the rabbit and circumstances for myself. Only you can figure out if it is something that is occurring in the rabbits environment. And certainly if the urine scalding continues to be a problem and/or gets worse, that would point to it more likely being due to a health problem.

I wouldn't worry about what veggies you are feeding unless you are for sure seeing a bladder sludge issue. Calcium build up is only an issue for some rabbits. Most rabbits don't have a problem with it.


----------



## Thumperina (Jul 21, 2015)

thank you. I want to give her a butt bath tomorrow and will look at her bottom attentively. She should be growing fur that was shaved there so I will see if if it's stained with urine again or not. Do I need to apply anything on affected area after the bath?\
That vet told me that I will need to bring Thumperina from time to time for shaving as she was sure it will continue because "this rabbit is too furry"


----------



## squidpop (Jul 22, 2015)

I just read through these posts and thought I would comment quickly on the oxalates. I do think maybe you should be careful about some of the veg you feed, the kale and parsley would be high in oxalates. Maybe cut down on those and feed more romaine. Also, if you can't easily feel your bunnies ribs it may be an indication she is a bit fat. I wonder if she is too fat if she is having a hard time cleaning herself.


----------



## Thumperina (Jul 23, 2015)

But I thought they don't need to clean after peeing, do they? 
Very interesting, the white bunny boy is overweight and he had dirty butt some time ago (eventually couldn't bend over to eat feces), I was cleaning him but never was able to do a lot... I checked his butt recently again and it seemed clean! 

Anyway, I checked Thumperina yesterday, looks like her scald continues. She's got some smell again, and even short fur is stained with urine. Certainly need to be checked for infection. 

DO you think it's safe to spay her with the same vet who said her scald is due to being furry? She said that this is where humane society sends rabbits to fix.
Also, is it totally necessary to exclude infection before she is spayed, right?


----------



## JBun (Jul 23, 2015)

Honestly, I would have very little confidence in a vet who said that urine soaked fur was due to the rabbit having too much fur down there. In my opinion that is complete hogwash. Your rabbit has some sort of health issue causing the urine scalding, and I find it quite irresponsible of the vet not to be taking it seriously.

It very well could be a UTI that your rabbit has, and if so a week or two on antibiotics should clear it up. But if it doesn't, you may need other tests done like a urinalysis or xrays. I actually would try to find a different vet even if I had to drive a bit, but if you can't you should be able to just phone up your vet and say the urine scalding is still occurring and that you would like to try antibiotics to see if it will clear it up. You should be able to just pick up the antibiotics without having to bring your rabbit back in. Baytril or SMZ TMP are the usual ones used. SMZ TMP should be the cheapest, but you'll need to check with your vet. Your vet will probably want to do baytril, but you should be able to request the SMZ TMP if that's what you want to use.

You really do need to get this cleared up before you have her spayed. Unless the urine scalding is due to uterine cancer, then a spay may be immediately necessary. I personally wouldn't trust this vet to spay my rabbit and would be looking for a different vet if possible.


----------



## Thumperina (Jul 24, 2015)

thank you. 
I would hate to give her AB unless UTI is confirmed. Also, I think spaying her quite soon is very desirable. 
Yes, I will be contacting someone else.
You see, she said that I would need to bring the rabbit again and again for shaving (that's her only remedies), so she was foreseeing that the problem won't go away. And she didn't like when I called the next after the visit day and asked why she hadn't performed any other tests. You're right that I shouldn't trust her.


----------



## Thumperina (Jul 27, 2015)

ok, now I found another vet who has a clinic in the country (suburb) since 1978. It doesn't say he is rabbit specialized but they claim they work with rabbits, and the spay....... ta-dah...is 85 dollars. I don't know how to react. I already had one of my males neutered not far from that place for $35 (also far in the country) but I have a feeling that pain control was inadequate for this price.


----------



## Thumperina (Jul 27, 2015)

Took her today to a different vet (where spay is $85). It was extremely crowded in there (I guess because their services are kind of cheap) and they told me to just walk-in, no appointments (I don't know why they would wanna do it... having a crowd... while they could just make appointments. 
Anyway, I have a feeling that none of them would be a real rabbit specialist. He admitted he looked up urine scald on computer. 
He gave me Baytril (liquid, injectable one - is that OK?) At first he mentioned powdered something but I was imagining a small amount of liquid from syringe (you know like pain control I fed orally in the past) and asked for the liquid one (now I regret). I need to give 1 cc each time and they said it would be bitter (so have to mix with something which makes amount even more).
At home when I let her out she went straight to the litter box to pee but she missed and half went to the carpet. I quickly collected it with syringe they gave me to take to test tomorrow. I was so glad I could collect her sample so easily! But now... I am in doubt... I have 2 identical females, and even though picture in my head is her jumping out of the carrier and going to pee, I started to think - was it her but not her daughter who was also somewhere around? 
The reason why they didn't get her sample there is because she peed on the towel while I was driving there (and it all absorbed) and he said her bladder was empty.


----------



## Thumperina (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm confused about baytril. In what form is it normally prescribed? I can't believe that they don't have the one that tastes good. I have a feeling something is wrong again


----------



## MiniLopMad (Jul 27, 2015)

I have used Batriyl twice and I was given it in liquid form. I don't believe Batriyl is meant to be flavoured.. Not to my knowledge anyway


----------



## Thumperina (Jul 28, 2015)

thank you. 
She tested positive for infection. The vet said he wanted to start with low dose and go for 5 days... To me, it sounds strange - dose should be according to the weight, and the duration should be standard at well.


----------



## MiniLopMad (Jul 28, 2015)

Yeah, my bunnies dose was based on weight and went for a 2 week duration


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jul 28, 2015)

Hope she recovers nicely&#128048;


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 4, 2015)

today was day 7 of Baytril treatment, and honestly I don't see much improvements. She still has a smell and her fur is stained with urine. Doctor called me today. I am out of baytril now so we need to come up with the future plan. Honestly, I was thinking to take a little break...emotionally and financially. I didn't expect that after all this stress with medicating her I would need to rush her there again. 
Anyway, doctor suggests to run a simple urine test (not urinalysis) to see if infection cleared up, if not - continue AB. I thought it's recommended to wait a little after AB treatment, or is it incorrect and you can test as soon as you finish? 
He also wants to do an Xray to see about bladder stones. I am not sure if I want her to undergo surgery (except spay). If she has a stone, would be totally necessary to remove it surgically? 
Also, is leaking urine dangerous in any way (except for fly strike)? I mean, what happens if we don't find the reason easily.... He said it all depends how much you want to invest in it... it's already becoming not cheap and we just started... I want to have money to spay her... 
BY behavior she seems to be OK. She lost some weight when she wasn't eating much during the last week. But she is active and doesn't seem to be in stress.


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 4, 2015)

a few more questions. When they do XRay , is it possible to see if rabbit has uterine cancer? 
What happens if I just spay her and see if it fixes the problem (without doing XRay to see if she has bladder stone) ?


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 5, 2015)

Yesterday I had her locked in the clean carrier trying to collect urine sample, and she was there for 2-3 hours but didn't urinate. I also was checking her butt but she was totally dry. Isn't it a good sign (that she is not dripping)?


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 7, 2015)

any comments, anyone? 
Thumperina is being very active (with good appetite) since we finished baytril. I haven't taken her to the vet since we stopped AB as I am having a busy week. She seems be doing good, but I still need some answers to the questions I asked earlier on this page.


----------



## JBun (Aug 7, 2015)

If she is still getting urine soaked and leaking urine, then there is likely something else going on. If she is staying dry now, then the baytril likely solved the problem and she will be fine.

A UTI is the most common cause of urinary incontinence and easiest to treat, which is why it is usually the first thing a vet will try. If she is still getting wet underneath, then it is still possible that it is a UTI that is being caused by a different bacteria that isn't responsive to baytril, and a urine culture would be able to determine this. But it doesn't seem as likely to me and I probably would wait on a urine culture.

You have tried treating the most likely cause, and if that didn't clear it up you have to move to other possibilities if you want to find the cause and get it cleared up. Problem is that this can require more expensive tests to be done. An xray can often help determine if it is uterine cancer, bladder sludge, or a bladder/kidney stone. But it's also possible the xray won't pick up anything and you will be back to trying a different test to find out what is wrong. There is just no way of knowing.

You could just going ahead with the spay and hope it resolves the urinary incontinence, but there is no guarantee, and it's possible that if your rabbit has something else going on and she has this surgery, that it could make things worse, especially if there is a kidney issue going on.

One other possible cause for urinary incontinence can be the parasite e. cuniculi, but this can be difficult to determine and requires expensive blood tests done. Sometimes the best way to find out if this is the cause is to go ahead and treat and see if it helps. And this isn't too expensive as the medication is relatively cheap, but it does require daily medication for a month.

What I would do if cost wasn't an issue, would be have an xray done. If that didn't show anything, have a urinalysis and urine culture done. If that didn't show anything then I would have a normal blood panel done to check for kidney issues. Then I would go ahead and treat for e. cuniculi. If none of that resolved the urinary incontinence, I might just go ahead and try getting her spayed to see if that helped. 

One other thing that can sometimes lead to urinary problems, is when a rabbit has arthritis and/or spinal issues, but you can usually tell this by the rabbit not being very active and having difficulties hopping or seeming stiff when hopping. If this is the case, daily meloxicam can sometimes help with this. But if your rabbit runs around and is active, this isn't likely as the cause.


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 8, 2015)

JBun, thank you. I don't think she has any problems with her motion. 
As I already mentioned, all week after I stopped giving meds, she was very active, like she is feeling so good. she is hormonal too, so she was very busy digging a burrow. She eats well. 
Yesterday I washed her privates (by the way, is there a good shampoo for rabbits?). Checked her today and she seems to be about as clean as yesterday (minus what gets dirty when you dig dirt). I will continue to monitor her.


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 13, 2015)

took her in for XRay today. Actually we did see something interesting... where we didn't expect. Didn't see any stones or anything like this. But the doc said that her right hip looked really strange... I saw the picture and I took the picture with my phone. 
When she was young (about 7 month old, or 3 years ago), one day she was walking strange, and we took her to the vet and the vet didn't know what it was and it was gone by itself. Soon we discovered that she had babies (we didn't know she was pregnant) - she was a mom once, we counted when approximately she gave birth and it really seemed that it happened when she was walking strange, so I am assuming she had some kind of giving-birth related injury -? She had 4 kits and everything was good with them. She nursed them all right. 
Anyway, now he said that her right hip looks like it's almost been destroyed. He said it didn't look like a tumor, and not arthritis (he said it would be symmetrical), but rather like osteoporosis, and there is not much he could offer with this...She walks, and runs, and hops all right in my opinion. Now I am thinking that the way she moves is A BIT strange looking. Anyway, not long ago I saw her on top of the kid's wagon where we had some leaves and this is rather high to hop on! 
They also shaved her fur again, and the skin looks really red and irritated. I wonder if the shave was just bad (I think men can really damage their skin if shave without knowing how to do it) or if her skin really got so much worse for the last month. They gave me medicated shampoo and some powder for her. 
Now there is a problem: she is outdoor bun, rather free, and anything that restricts her usually leads to depression and refusal to eat... I will keep her indoors for a day or two (to let her skin heal), but I would hate to restrict her more than this... also she eats grass and doesn't eat hay... she won't eat grass that I pick for her. 
I will attach pic of the Xray


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Thumperina (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## JBun (Aug 14, 2015)

I wonder if her bad hip is causing her to not position correctly when urinating, which is leading to the urine soaked fur. Did your vet mention trying her on meloxicam(anti inflammatory pain reliever) to see if it might help? If her hip hurts at all, then it might really make a difference to provide pain relief. If your vet didn't mention it, I would give them a call and ask to try it out. Brands are Metacam and Meloxidyl. It's cheapest to get it online. You will want to make sure the right dose is prescribed as most vets aren't very knowledgeable and will underdose, which won't prove very effective.
http://www.allivet.com/p-5625-melox...n-32-ml.aspx?gclid=CLXSyqfXp8cCFY6EaQod8U4HjA
http://vgr1.com/metacam/

The red skin may be from urine scalding. Powder isn't going to protect the skin at all if the scalding continues. You need a barrier cream that protects the skin. Something like A & D original ointment(zinc free). Whatever you use needs to be rabbit safe. This link has some info on taking care of urine scalding in rabbits.
http://www.disabledrabbits.com/urine-scald.html

If you want a better diagnosis and treatment option, the xray can be shown to a rabbit specialist for a second opinion. This can be done online without having to bring your rabbit to the specialist, they just need the xray to look at and vet notes. There will be a consultation fee though.


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 14, 2015)

thank you. This is from your last link - recommended #1 and #2 - I have both of them from the vet (the first is a powder, the second is a cream) 


Neo-predef - topical powder that is excellent for inflammation and helps to relieve pain
Silvadine - topical cream that is soothing and excellent as an antibiotic and great for minor cuts or dermatitis issues


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 14, 2015)

No he didn't mention anything about pain control... visually she has no sign of being in pain. 
I am concerned about the Xray though... it's not good to know that her hip can be "almost destroyed"


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 14, 2015)

I was given this shampoo for her
http://dermazoo.com/gly4chlor/
anybody knows if it's safe?


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 14, 2015)

I am so clumsy washing her butt. don't know what to do. SHe is a big bunny that makes everything hard. At first I hold her front legs in the air and put her hind legs with her butt in a clean littlebox filled with a little bit of water. Then when I wet her coat, I need to lather some shampoo - that's easy, then I have to wait for 5-10 minutes so I just put her in her normal position (on all her legs, belly down) on a chair. After this I am supposed to rinse the shampoo really well and I am not sure how to do it. So I hold her on my lap in reclined position (not quite lying down on her back but almost) while I am sitting on the bathtub side and I rinse her with the weak luke-warm shower. OF course, my pants get wet all over when I do it. Then I dry her butt with the towel and then blower dry on cool air. I have to say that drying isn't very efficient, she is still a bit wet when when I let her go... 
The shaved area is usually dry by then so I apply some Neo-predef powder on her affected area and let he go. Need to improve the procedure but I don't know how.


----------



## stevesmum (Aug 14, 2015)

What a nightmare, so sorry you are going through this. It sounds like you are doing the best you can though and as long as she doesn't get too stressed out then I'd say you're doing great.


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 14, 2015)

oh no, this is far from being a nightmare. she is actively eating grass. she moves freely, I just have some inconvenience taking care of her, but this is OK. I will be getting some kind of a bathtub seat to make washes more pleasant to everybody. 

I just wonder what wrong with her hip.


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 25, 2015)

Remember the vet who told me that urine scald was nothing wrong? I also bought from her some Revolution, I didn't know how many mg I needed so I just relied on her prescription. After I checked, it turned out that given amount wasn't sufficient for even my smallest rabbit.
Today I stopped at her office to say that this amount isn't enough (15 mg * 3 = 45mg total). I had a piece of paper where I wrote down rabbits weight, recommended dosage, and my calculations. Receptionist took the paper and went to ask the vet. They had no patients at the time, and I am suspecting that the vet was probably eating her lunch (they don't close for lunch). Anyway, the receptionist came back and said that the vet verified that this is the dosage I need to use and more would be unsafe and toxic. You may ask me why I didn't ask to talk to the vet... HOnestly, I didn't want to see her at all. I just wanted the correct amount of Revolution or to return what I bought. This lady vet claims she is such a rabbit expert, while she is not. I previously brought my bunny with urine scald to her, and she said that the reason is that bunny is too furry and nothing needs to be done except shaving her private area from time to time. It was totally a bull**** so when I called the next day and asked why she didn't perform any tests, she was talking to me like "don't imagine being a doctor - I am a doctor here, and I know better". I had to spend more money taking my bun to the different vet with the same problem.
And now she tells me that Revolution she sold me is OK. 
Honestly, I want to teach her a lesson. Where do I need to file my complain? Better business bureau or Vet association? I don't want her to have problem with the license, and after her first mistake I decided to do nothing, but now I am pissed! I wasted so much time on her, and lost money (I am not very rich)
I am in US.


----------



## Thumperina (Oct 17, 2015)

I just wanted to post an update. My rabbit doesn't seem to have urine scald anymore. I don't know what helped... we did some antibiotics, we shaved her private area twice, also it's much cooler outside which results in my bunnies being much more active and eating grass like they should. She had a problem during summer months when it was very hot and the buns didn't want much. We also treated them with Revolution. 
By the way, I have a friend who used to be working as vet assistant, now she has private grooming for dogs. She said that shaving does help to prevent problems like urine scald... don't know how possible but that's her opinion based on experience. 

Hope everybody's bunnies are well!


----------

